# Cryptocoryne Affinis "metallic red" spathe timeline



## pianofish (Nov 24, 2009)

Cryptocoryne Affinis "metallic red" spathe timeline

First Day



























































































2 weeks after in full bloom


----------



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

Well done. What is your water pH and hardness and how old is plant from baby size?


----------



## pianofish (Nov 24, 2009)

king kong said:


> Well done. What is your water pH and hardness and how old is plant from baby size?


PH is 7.5ish although it drops a little with co2 injection.
Water is a little over medium on the hard side. Not sure the numerical value. I definitely wouldn't call it soft.

Plant is about 9 months from when I got it, I'd say it was about 2 months old when i got it. So I'd say almost a year old now.


----------



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

Would you say Affinis is growing at the same rate as the Nurii I see behind it? And does the Nurii bloom in that tank as well? Thanks! Is that just white quartz substrate I see?


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

nice plant! so much color!!!


----------



## pianofish (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks Ddavlia!

And yeah king kong, I would say nurii is a tad faster, but Affinis M.R. also puts out babies relatively quickly. 2-3 babies a month or so. And yes Nurii has bloomed for me, about a month before this one did.
Joshua


----------

